# Alaska Garden Pictures (updates)



## bogydave (Jun 30, 2011)

Eating lots of rabbit food.
zucchini, & cabbage soon.


----------



## jimbom (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking good.  I'm surprised the moose are not helping themselves.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 30, 2011)

Who said the growing season in Alaska is short?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, you get looong days, for a little of the year at least!  Very nice- kicking my butt


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jun 30, 2011)

Very nice Dave. Always look forward to your pics of the greenhouse. I like your use of the olds tires as the raised beds as well...nice to see old things being reused!


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful, you have gardening down to a science. I can't believe how weed free it is. Do you work on this full-time?


----------



## bogydave (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks all.

Moose normally stop by next month, (just as the broccoli are ready to pick & freeze up) fence helps, bb gun sometimes moves them along. Keep trying to get a moose permit for the area I live in. I think broccoli feed moose would taste real good. But I belong to PETA:  "People who Eat Tasty Animals"
I moved the potato patch outside since they don't eat potatoes, just like to walk all over them. (more room inside the fence to hopefully help protect  the plants from moose.)

LOL weed free. It was dry for a while, but after the rain I have lots of weeds starting to sprout. I did have the landscape cloth down last year & it may have reduced weed seed production but the slugs liked the covers so I pulled them. I'd rather have weeds than slugs.   I usually call myself the "chickweed farmer". 

Long days: We have even had some sun this year so the garden is growing well. over 19 hours for a few more days.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 7, 2011)

Update pics, getting zucs, cabbage, salads stuff, broc & cauliflower heading, everything still growing


----------



## bogydave (Jul 15, 2011)

Broccoli heading, hope to freeze some soon. Lots of zucchini now. 
Green house has lots of cucs & ripe tomatoes. Eating well.


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Broccoli heading, hope to freeze some soon. Lots of zucchini now.
> Green house has lots of cucs & ripe tomatoes. Eating well.



That's about what my garden looked like 30 days ago, so you aren't far behind.  I put in 32 broccoli plants.  I froze 10 gallons from the heads and am living off the side shoots now, although they are about done.

What are those plants with the canes sticking up along the edges?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW Awesome!


----------



## Jags (Jul 15, 2011)

Dave - you must have some serious time invested.  I respect your enthusiasm and a job WELL done.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 17, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raspberries, but last winter we had several below zero days with wind which freeze dried this years berry cane. I will get a few gallons from down lo on the plants but not many.
Just put up a bunch of broc today, I have some various  ages so I'll have to put more up in about a week, & then side shoots should be some after that. Made a batch of sour kraut from 2 heads of cabbage. Smoking some salmon, busy time of the year.
my helpers like raw cabbage


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 17, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> my helpers like raw cabbage



Great pic.  Little smiles while they are stuffing their faces are two of our best rewards from the garden.


----------



## Duetech (Aug 1, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I read somewhere that if you cut off the main stem about an inch above the bottom most leave that the broccoli plant will start a new main stem and re-head??? Might be worth a try on one just to see. Rabbits and aphids (I don't spray) usually infest mine so the wife don't plant them anymore (but we do the rest of the regular brassica's).


----------



## katwillny (Apr 22, 2012)

Dave you just gave me a great idea with the mini greenhouse planters. I have an issue with critters and the deer eating things that I plant. I can build a cheap box with scrap wood laying around the house and go to the city dump and find some plexiglass or general glass from old windows, effective for keeping the critters from eating our stuff and with the crazy weather that we have around her the greenhouse will help. thanks.


----------

